

$500 Blogger Contest - Win Webhosting + Domain + SEO + IDM License - riteshtechie
http://beingpc.com/2010/02/500-blogger-contest-win-webhosting-domain-seo-idm-license-and-consultation-prizes/

======
quant18
AKA how to incentivise your users to spam for you. Mildly clever.

